# Great Weekend for Leuc the Kook



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Way to go Ken. Nice to see blue. Extra nice to see double blue.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful dog, great picture


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the picture.
I'd also like to hear more on the running of the braces.
Temperatures,wind. scenting conditions, scores, things that stood out in the handles mind. 
Blue sure is a pretty color on a vizsla.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ken, the spare room at my place is set up with a big soft comfy bed any time you're ready............. it's only 17 hours on a plane......c'mon.......  

You must be really proud Ken. Not only of the dog's win in V comp, but also of all breeds and added to the fact that it is your line. reading your posts, I can see why.............. keep feeding us all that great information and help us all become better V owners...


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ken, I mean it sincerely on all fronts. the door is always open for you and almost all the V owners in here....excluding the one who considers me a knucklehead, as if they visited, i'd probably prove them right!!! 

I think all of us are also very appreciative of RBD talking you into joining. It's added yet another dimension to an already awesome forum.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah,lovely looking V Ken, well done to all concerned ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ken
I have a uncle that lives in Pampanga in the Philippines, and pretty respected there. Don't know what area they will be hunting. If they run into any problems I don't mind making a phone call on their behalf.


----------

